# Indian Head Massage Course



## Zoecrampton (Jan 12, 2010)

Does anyone know if there are evening or weekend classes available in Dubai to learn Indian Head Massage?


----------



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

Zoecrampton said:


> Does anyone know if there are evening or weekend classes available in Dubai to learn Indian Head Massage?


 LINK


----------

